# AMP for ACTIVE 3 WAY



## Splinterr (Aug 31, 2010)

2 JL ZR-800 woofer in the front doors,
2 Scan-Speak 15M/4531K Revelator 5.5" Midranges in the dash
2 Scan-Speak Illuminator D3004/602010 Tweeter, deep chamber 1"

I want to run these straight from the amp, without passive 3way crossovers or external active units. 

Here are the numbers:
I need the JL's at 150 RMS EACH, from ~35-440 HZ
5.5 Revelators at 100 RMS EACH.
and the tweets at 80 RMS EACH.

Initially I was considering either the LRx 6.9 amp or the zapco DC 650.6, BUT they are only 4x70 + 2x75 for the audison, and 6x50 for the zapco, which leaves me with less than half of the power. I need 330RMS/side, and these two amps can only do up to 200.

I AM GOING FOR A NO-SUB setup, and the car is a EVO where I dont want to gain extra weight. If I cant find a single AMP for my need, PLEASE let me know which 2 cheaper/lighter amps will do for my 330rms/side. AND I REALLY DONT WANT TO GO EXTERNAL ACTIVE CROSSES.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I ran a very similar setup with phenominal results using the new soundstream reference amps. 4.920 for midbass and sub and a 4.400 for tweets/midrange. Some of the best amps I have ever used. VERY flexible and tons of super clean power! Could not recommend them enough, there line would fit your needs to a T.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

The only one that puts out that kind of power is the Zed Audio Leviathan. 

Kelvin 

PS: else you could go old school and find a Phoenix Gold Reactor...


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> The only one that puts out that kind of power is the Zed Audio Leviathan.
> 
> Kelvin
> 
> PS: else you could go old school and find a Phoenix Gold Reactor...


The only 6 channel that puts out that power, you mean!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

rexroadj said:


> The only 6 channel that puts out that power, you mean!


Well his examples are all 6 channels. So I assumed he was looking for 6 channels amp. 

Kelvin


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

True! your %100 correct! I just assumed that he was looking for various options! As usual Good Call! I would personally go two amps (aside the zed, its a kick ass 6channel, nothing out there like it!) but thats just me, and if you were to go for two amps....I stand by my rec.
sorry, Kelvin you were more then accurate with your call.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

No worries mate... I too would go 2 amps - heck even 3  

Kelvin


----------

